

Petition: Oracle can have Sun but not MySQL - moe
http://www.helpmysql.org/

======
davidw
Uh, they paid for it, they can have it.

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/12/13/mysql-oracle-and-
the-e...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2009/12/13/mysql-oracle-and-the-european-
commission)

